# Gray nail polish



## elinm_85

Hi there! I'm just wondering what all of you think about gray nail polish. Do you like it or not, is it not 'in' or just what do you think?


----------



## lill_canele

I really like it! I think it's just a bit tricky to get the right type of gray color. Warm or cool undertones can look very different on varying skin tones. I haven't found a shade that works for me yet haha.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

I love it! I am more of a steel or gunmetal grey type as pale greys don't really work for me.


----------



## Love Of My Life

lill_canele said:


> I really like it! I think it's just a bit tricky to get the right type of gray color. Warm or cool undertones can look very different on varying skin tones. I haven't found a shade that works for me yet haha.



I am right here with you.. bought 2 shades & both were disappointing on my nails
Back to my classic reds.. LOL


----------



## Swanky

Love grey!  I like it nearly white, nearly black and everything in between!


----------



## Souzie

Also a grey lover. It's a great neutral IMO. ATM I'm wearing Kiara Sky dip powder in "styletto."


----------



## A1aGypsy

I love it but second (third?) the sentiment that it is tough to get it just right. I have one that is purplish and one that looks a bit teal on but look to be a beautiful grey in the bottle unfortunately.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I'm another fan for both fingers and toes. I've tried lots of different shades with Essie Chinchilly my all-time fave.


----------



## 880

Love dark gray

for a regular pedicure, Essie Smoking Hot ( cool purple undertones) 

my nail tech also has a charcoal gray for gel pedicures


----------



## fendifemale

I love putty or chinchilla grey.


----------



## Allthingsheart

I love gray nail polish. My coworkers new me for always having my nails painted. One day she came in and bought me a gray nail polish as a gift...so nice.


----------



## raineychico

I was never a fan of gray on myself, but my friend talked me into doing a pink/gray "mood-changing" polish, and I'm enjoying it a lot more than I thought I would!


----------



## AnnaLou

Totally depends on the undertones. Some look good on me, some suck out all my color and make me look like zombie. lol


----------



## 1249dcnative

LOVE grey polish - pale greys, specifically. Finding the correct shade is essential but when you do, it's the best neutral.


----------



## IntheOcean

I love gray nail polish! Especially dark gray with creamy finish.


----------

